

Going to the movies? Prepare to be watched while you watch - ukdm
http://www.myce.com/news/going-to-the-movies-prepare-to-be-watched-while-you-watch-36138/

======
duck
Just another reason to stay home and watch movies. Other reasons - almost free
thanks to Netflix, cheap snacks/drinks, super clean seat, no travel, no
distracting kids, and best of all... can watch them whenever we want.

